# Want to work in Canada



## jineshmmm (Mar 30, 2011)

Dear sir
I am diploma in auto mobile engineering,i have ten years experience in this field.I have been working as a automobile technicion (Landrover Dealership)in UAE.I would like to work in Canada,i want to know more about temporary work visa and how i can find out the sponcership.


----------

